# Any help please



## Jean9220 (Jun 18, 2021)

My 2 & half year old chi has had a bad eye condition for the last 2 months. She has, little cysts come up on her eyelids that pop and ooze a nasty substance then disappear she has been to the vets, had 2 lots of antibiotics 2 antibiotic/ steroid injections, I have bathed them as directed by the vet but when she finishes her meds they start to appear again. The vet cannot say what is causing this. Has anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## Elibe (Jun 12, 2021)

Can you provide a photo?


----------



## Joy n Allie (Oct 2, 2021)

My Allie has similar difficulty. Round 4 of steroids and antibiotics. She doesn't have oozing, but inflamed and bleeding. I will post if she gets a diagnosis. Her vet said may be auto immune disorder much like lupis or RA in humans.


----------

